# Gaddang Millennials Ruin Everything.



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I was out on a ride a few days ago and pax and I were discussing how Millennials ruined everything.

One of the first things they ruined was the beard. It's as if they feel having facial hair automatically makes them more manly, despite the fact that they are sipping a foo foo custom drink from some fancy coffee house. Some of them have even had beard transplants, for crying out loud. Don't even get me started on the glitter beard. Are you kidding me?

Anyhow, after having a good laugh at that ridiculousness, I shared with him my story about the millennial that kept stalling out his brand new Mustang Shelby, because Millennials can't drive stick. Every time the light turned green, that idiot continued to kill his clutch. Well, at least his mechanic will be able to stay employed.

To make matters worse, the gaddang millennials have even ruined the toys! A friend posted a pic of her daughters Barbies. One of them was a Barista Ken with a man bun. 

What else have millennials ruined people? I would love to hear from you.

Disclaimer: This is humor people. Try not to be so offended. I know how sensitive some of you can get.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Women. 

Millennial women are freakin hot but freakin worthless.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Women.
> 
> Millennial women are freakin hot but freakin worthless.


My 22 year old wife gives me signs that make me disagree


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> My 22 year old wife gives me signs that make me disagree


Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Napkins. The napkin industry is in complete disarray. The napkin industry should invest in the paper towel industry.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Straws...when I say “why yes, I would like a straw with my drink”, they look at me like I’m clubbing baby seals to death.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MHR said:


> Straws...when I say "why yes, I would like a straw with my drink", they look at me like I'm clubbing baby seals to death.


That's when you make sure your drink is in a styrofoam cup


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> That's when you make sure your drink is in a styrofoam cup


And my 100% beef burger is encased in styrofoam as well.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MHR said:


> And my 100% beef burger is encased in styrofoam as well.


Don't forget to drive your car that gets 8mpg because you refuse to tune it up


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen


Here's one of the baby


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Most everything.


Food
Facial hair
Cars
Communication
Drinking
Dating
Mental health
Comedy
Bathrooms
Parenting
Jobs

I am actually a millennial. I am forward thinking and think of my fellow man. But even at some of the stuff today I just roll my eyes. It's ok to tell your child 'No'. If you're in a comedy club you can expect to hear satire. I just want a coffee. When did it become a sin to just order a light beer? No, I don't want something that's 9%. I fully support and understand mental health issues. But no, your dog shouldn't come with you to: the movie theater, out to dinner, on a date, and to the doctor's office. It's just so abused it's not even remotely funny.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

When fame has nothing to do with talent anymore but based on how much you pimp yourself out on social media......cough ......cough.......Kardashians.

Also.....all the millennial girls think talking like a Kardashian/ Jenner with that grating vocal fry that makes my ears bleed is cool.

"OhMahGaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!......like, I soooooooo want to buy that dreeeeeess."

Also why can they no longer start any sentence without, "I feel like....."

Every time they want to voice their opinion it's always, "I feel like..."


BTW.....I'm a millennial and I want to ***** slap most of them.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> When fame has nothing to do with talent anymore but based on how much you pimp yourself out on social media......cough ......cough.......Kardashians.
> 
> Also.....all the millennial girls think talking like a Kardashian/ Jenner with that grating vocal fry that makes my ears bleed is cool.
> 
> ...


I feel like they are just trying to relate to people.... Bruce Jenner can relate to both genders BTW


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

old people complain too much.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

corniilius said:


> I was out on a ride a few days ago and pax and I were discussing how Millennials ruined everything.
> 
> One of the first things they ruined was the beard. It's as if they feel having facial hair automatically makes them more manly, despite the fact that they are sipping a foo foo custom drink from some fancy coffee house. Some of them have even had beard transplants, for crying out loud. Don't even get me started on the glitter beard. Are you kidding me?
> 
> ...


Oh how the old forgets...
Giant Afros with motorcycle helmets
Men leather pants sweaty ass cheaks
Jerry curl juice for all
I can still hear your corteroids and wind breakers two decades later
Party in the front business in the back?
Gold chains on taco meat
The invention of the butt plug
Crip walking crack babies
Elvis and Tupac still alive
No shoestrings
Prince's in high heels and ruffles
The list can keep going...


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

People change when they get wrinkly. They start complaining about everyone younger than themselves.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Get off my lawn!!!


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

It's hilarious that the OP mentions beards. It seems like EVERY millennial these days has a beard. It's the "in" thing, it seems. It started with the "soul patch" or the "I'm too lazy to shave this tricky part of my face" excuse. Now they just have completely stopped shaving - and they think it makes them look more manly. They are mistaken. It makes them look lazy.

But every generation has its fads. I'm old enough to have seen dozens of 'em, and have been a victim of a few of them myself. Right now, for millennials it's beards and tattoos. Thank friggin' Jesus that those gauged earrings and weird piercings fell out of fashion (mostly). But I knew they would. Because they look stupid.

These days, the hoodie-with-the-hood-up-indoors thing makes me laugh. I'm always, like, "Hey, you hiding out from the cops? You in the witness-protection program? Do you know what a huge tool you look like?"


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

I love that a lot of the comments in articles and lists about millennials "ruining" industries seem to be written by middle age/older more conservatives - who in theory are supposed to support free market capitalism and should accept the fact that trends, styles, interests morph and change, rather than getting annoyed and complaining that the younger generation doesn't like what you like -- i.e. golf, cruises, the enormous furniture my Mom keeps trying to pawn off on me :smiles:


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

105398 said:


> I love that a lot of the comments in articles and lists about millennials "ruining" industries seem to be written by middle age/older more conservatives - who in theory are supposed to support free market capitalism and should accept the fact that trends, styles, interests morph and change, rather than getting annoyed and complaining that the younger generation doesn't like what you like -- i.e. golf, cruises, the enormous furniture my Mom keeps trying to pawn off on me :smiles:


Well, I'm a 30 year old (technically millennial) Conservative guy and pretty much agree with the old folks. I'm for change, but for the better, which most millenials and Gen Z folks have failed to do. Biggest thing they have ruined is humor. Everything is offensive to them.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

My beard does make me manly, 2 combat tours to Afghanistan may have contributed as well...

I wonder how many here think poorly of millenials and dont realize they technically are millenials....


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> My beard does make me manly, 2 combat tours to Afghanistan may have contributed as well...
> 
> I wonder how many here think poorly of millenials and dont realize they technically are millenials....


39 and under ?


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Napkins. The napkin industry is in complete disarray. The napkin industry should invest in the paper towel industry.


LOL! I've never purchased napkins in my adult life. If I ever do have them it's because they came whatever I ordered at a fast food restaurant. I find the napkin to be far inferior to the paper towel.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Here's one of the baby
> View attachment 299416
> View attachment 299416


Time to find a grown up way of earning money. You got responsibilities now.



105398 said:


> I love that a lot of the comments in articles and lists about millennials "ruining" industries seem to be written by middle age/older more conservatives - who in theory are supposed to support free market capitalism and should accept the fact that trends, styles, interests morph and change, rather than getting annoyed and complaining that the younger generation doesn't like what you like -- i.e. golf, cruises, the enormous furniture my Mom keeps trying to pawn off on me :smiles:


If u will live in her basement least u can do is store some furniture.



steveK2016 said:


> My beard does make me manly, 2 combat tours to Afghanistan may have contributed as well...
> 
> I wonder how many here think poorly of millenials and dont realize they technically are millenials....


How were the other Millenials about hiring u once you got back?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DollarFree said:


> Time to find a grown up way of earning money. You got responsibilities now.
> 
> 
> If u will live in her basement least u can do is store some furniture.
> ...


I started out selling cars and was very good at it. I then got into marketing with a startup and ended up being bought out by a major manufacturer. 90% of the employees around me are over 50, many with in years of retirement. Not many millenials at this company.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

DollarFree said:


> Time to find a grown up way of earning money. You got responsibilities now.
> 
> 
> If u will live in her basement least u can do is store some furniture.
> ...


My full time pays
$23.18
Time and a half daily after 8
Double time after 12
Triple time on holidays.... Keeping in mind the Midwest has a low cost of living....


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I started out selling cars and was very good at it. I then got into marketing with a startup and ended up being bought out by a major manufacturer. 90% of the employees around me are over 50, many with in years of retirement. Not many millenials at this company.


So u bagged yourself one of the totties in Marketing. Nice move.



Juggalo9er said:


> My full time pays
> $23.18
> Time and a half daily after 8
> Double time after 12
> Triple time on holidays.... Keeping in mind the Midwest has a low cost of living....


I'm getting u Millenials all mixed up here. Easy done. Especially for a geezer. 
Let me see now, the one with the beard & the beanie is in Marketing, and the one with beanie & the beard is retired Mlitary. No, it's the other way round.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

DollarFree said:


> So u bagged yourself one of the totties in Marketing. Nice move.
> 
> 
> I'm getting u Millenials all mixed up here. Easy done. Especially for a geezer.
> Let me see now, the one with the beard & the beanie is in Marketing, and the one with beanie & the beard is retired Mlitary. No, it's the other way round.


Born in 82.... Disabled veteran, I wish i retired


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Millenials have ruined tipping. Used to be a thing. Now it's just a LIE ("I'll tip you in the app")

Millenials ruined competition. Why is it everyone gets a participation trophy just for showing up? There's nothing wrong with having legitimate winners and losers.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Born in 82.... Disabled veteran, I wish i retired


Sorry to hear that. Glad you're able to get work.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> My 22 year old wife gives me signs that make me disagree


Your 22YO wife(mazal tov) is generation Z aka: iGen
Oldest in that generation is currently 25YO

https://qz.com/work/1177712/igen-th...s-almost-everything-that-millennials-are-not/


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

LOL! Looks like I offended some people.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Oh how the old forgets...
> Giant Afros with motorcycle helmets
> Men leather pants sweaty ass cheaks
> Jerry curl juice for all
> ...


You forgot the moonwalk


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

steveK2016:


> I started out selling cars and was very good at it.


Funny, but personal preferences being what they are, I'd never buy a car from a salesman with a beard.

MistaT goes:


> Millenials have ruined tipping. Used to be a thing. Now it's just a LIE ("I'll tip you in the app")


We are moving toward a cash-less society. And when that happens, what about tips?

I got to thinking about this the other day. Friend of mine and I were out to lunch at Newks. (They specialize in salads and stuff. You place your order with the cashier at the front and some surly teenager wordlessly delivers it to your table. They hand you a tumbler and you get your own drink.) My buddy picked up the meal but said, _"Hey, you leave the tip, okay?"_ Well, I mean, I hardly carry cash anymore - who does? And what do you even tip at such a place? So I left the two single dollar bills I had in my pocket.

And I thought, wow, tipping is falling out of fashion. First of all like me, young people probably don't carry cash. They pay for EVERYTHING with a card, and mostly online from Amazon. These two young kids who rent rooms from me order their food from Walmart.com and then only leave the house long enough to drive to WM, get their crap (without tipping the guy who brings it out to their cars) and get back as fast as possible to their video games. So young people certainly don't know if they should tip a human person, or how much to tip, or even how to figure it out. One Uber pax was going to tip me cash. He goes, _"Do you have change for a twenty?"_ I didn't. _"I'll tip you in the app then."_ He didn't.

I don't know _who_ ruined tipping, but it's messed-up, man.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I work for a financial service center for a global food service company and they breed millennial behavior. They have a special I Gen counsel that helps these little piss ants deal with old people. All of these freaking little whiners come out of college, get hired as staff accountants, dumb as hell, lazy as hell then whine all of the time that they cant get promoted (while they are screwing around on their phones the whole time).

Now get the hell off of my lawn....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Millenials have ruined tipping. Used to be a thing. Now it's just a LIE ("I'll tip you in the app")
> 
> Millenials ruined competition. Why is it everyone gets a participation trophy just for showing up? There's nothing wrong with having legitimate winners and losers.


Socially obligated tipping should be removed. Ironic that tipping used to be looked down upon in this country. If the restaurant need more money to pay their wait staff, charge more. Period. I shouldn't be obgligated to subsidize the employees wages for threat of disgusting practices to my food.

Ironic again with Uber drivers thinking they deserve tips just for putting pants on this morning.

If tips were merely an appreciated gesture, I'd be fine with it, but the entitlement mentality that you deserve a tip for merely putting the car into drive needs to end.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Ironic again with Uber drivers thinking they deserve tips just for putting pants on this morning.
> 
> If tips were merely an appreciated gesture, I'd be fine with it, but the entitlement mentality that you deserve a tip for merely putting the car into drive needs to end.


Believe it or not, I agree with you to some extent.

I believe tips are for two things:

1. To subsidize lower paid people (Would take a radical change in American society to alter this), and

2. To show appreciation.

With regards to #2, it truly surprises me how people fail to show appreciation in the form of a couple bucks.

I cannot speak for anyone else but myself. I get very good ratings and reviews (uber 4.91, Lyft 5.0). And my city has more strip bars than Las Vegas (translation: people carry cash over here). Bars charge a cover (requiring cash). People have cash, yet tipping is WEAK. Worst tippers are under age 30, almost every single time. But I still get plenty of smiles, badges, and 5 star reviews, and requests to pick them up later.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

corniilius said:


> LOL! Looks like I offended some people.


.....far from it.
:coolio:Although u did drawer attention 2 yourself :whistling:












Mista T said:


> Believe it or not, I agree with you to some extent.
> 
> I believe tips are for two things:
> 
> ...


U maybe giving too much credit to the financial position of passengers.
Uber 2 x a day/ 5 days a week + $2 tip each trip = $80 extra monthly expense on top of fare.

Pax #1 priority is their wallet, 
not the stranger driving them.
For folks that know the value of a dollar and manage their money
$80 monthly is No small sum to take lightly.

That's why Poor people tend to Tip the Most. While people of mean rarely. 
Poor don't know the value of a dollar and don't manage their money


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> .....far from it.
> :coolio:Although u did drawer attention 2 yourself :whistling:
> 
> 
> ...


Well off people tend to tip more often for me.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well off people tend to tip more often for me.


Nonsense,
U just think they're well off.
Please don't reply "oh they be rich, u should see their houses"
That just means they're in debt

Poor love to put on all show and no substance 
"Ghetto Fabulous"


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> Nonsense,
> U just think they're well off.
> Please don't reply "oh they be rich, u should see their houses"
> That just means they're in debt
> ...


Okay then... the people that looks to be well off tip better for me...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Believe it or not, I agree with you to some extent.
> 
> I believe tips are for two things:
> 
> ...


So often service is just basic yet were expected to tip. I cant remember a time recently where any service worker has really stood out as provided above and beyond their standards.

Ill tip if I feel like I received outstanding service above the standafd expected service. So many drivers complain about changing the radio station yet think their substandard service deserves a tip...


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> old people complain too much.


We have a helluva lot to complain about... Bernie raised 6 million almost over night where do you think the majority of that stash came from? Right you are... Millenniums... just sayin'


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

hrswartz said:


> We have a helluva lot to complain about... Bernie raised 6 million almost over night where do you think the majority of that stash came from? Right you are... Millenniums... just sayin'


Actually contributions to Bernie came from diehard wealthy midwestern Republican supporters of POTUS who hate anything DC, anything Congress, Media and Coasties. Trump is their Molotov cocktail. ?
Why?
A.They want to assure that Bernie ? Runs as an Independent.
B. Split the democratic ticket in the general election
C. Guaranteeing ??Victory ? for Mr Trump

quod erat demonstrandum

https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-midwest-is-boomingjust-not-where-you-think


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

pretty simple. they bathe in entitlement, and have little to zero gratitude. bad karma to boot.

if you think about it every other generation rocks! im confident in the next lot.

a generation is 20 years.

2005-present= generation z

1985-2005= millenials (hysterically entitled :wtf

1965-1985= generation x

1945-1965= baby boomers (entitled)

1925-1945= greatest generation

pre 1925 were just badasses. they didnt need labels :woot:


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> Your 22YO wife(mazal tov) is generation Z aka: iGen
> Oldest in that generation is currently 25YO
> 
> https://qz.com/work/1177712/igen-th...s-almost-everything-that-millennials-are-not/


The ever self obsessed Millenials have decided to call Gen-Z the Post Millenials. They managed to replace Gen-Y with Millenial, cos they're special, so I expect the world will bend over backwards for them yet again and go with Post Millenials. 
The next crop, todays 10 yr olds, are destined to be Gen Alpha. I guess that being Gen-X's kids there won't be enough of them to have any say in it so Alpha they will be.
Pity the bunch after them who'll be the Betas.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i disagree kids born after 2005 are gen z, and they may end up being the smartest generation in history easily.

they are gonna put millenials to shame

'85 to 2005 are millenials imo. if you're early 80s i consider you part of the greatest generation... i mean gen x


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

got a p said:


> i disagree kids born after 2005 are gen z, and they may end up being the smartest generation in history easily.


No, no methinks NOT! If it weren't for Google they'd be lost ...


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

gen z will be the first generation to merge with the collective intelligence of AI on a grand scale. they will be superhuman.

that's why they get the last letter of the alphabet they will be the last generation that has a real connection to being human. either that or the last generation period, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

got a p said:


> gen z will be the first generation to merge with the collective intelligence of AI on a grand scale. they will be superhuman.


Yeah... the check's in the mail... just sayin'


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

the progress of technology is unstoppable. this will be the first time that a nonbiological being will rule the world. darwinism 2.0


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

grow-up sonny...


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

what other possible outcome is there?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

from what?


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

They DID NOT ruin fashion....Booty shorts come to mind, didn't think hot pants could get any shorter, but......








View attachment 299918


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

got a p said:


> pretty simple. they bathe in entitlement, and have little to zero gratitude. bad karma to boot.
> 
> if you think about it every other generation rocks! im confident in the next lot.
> 
> ...


Generational titles are not so cut and dry. It is also subjective. Most place the start of millenials at 1980-82


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

DollarFree said:


> The ever self obsessed Millenials have decided to call Gen-Z the Post Millenials. They managed to replace Gen-Y with Millenial, cos they're special, so I expect the world will bend over backwards for them yet again and go with Post Millenials.
> The next crop, todays 10 yr olds, are destined to be Gen Alpha. I guess that being Gen-X's kids there won't be enough of them to have any say in it so Alpha they will be.
> Pity the bunch after them who'll be the Betas.


U neglected: iGen aka: Generation Z is already 25YO.
Millennials aren't kids, they're ur boss, your boss's boss, the ones who turn U down for a car loan. 
The ones who invested in their future so as not To be low skill workers, where a $1 tip makes all the difference.



hrswartz said:


> grow-up sonny...


Wake-up Pop....


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

Uhhhhh.. Did you people know that people in their mid 20s and under are considered GENERATION Z ?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> from what?


ignore time, in record speed. ta-ta!


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

got a p said:


> pretty simple. they bathe in entitlement, and have little to zero gratitude. bad karma to boot.
> 
> if you think about it every other generation rocks! im confident in the next lot.
> 
> ...


That's not correct.. People born in the early 1980s are Millennial.. People born in the mid 1990s and up are Generation Z.. Look it up.. Generations are about 15 years..


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> U neglected: iGen aka: Generation Z is already 25YO.
> Millennials aren't kids, they're ur boss, your boss's boss, the ones who turn U down for a car loan.
> The ones who invested in their future so as not To be low skill workers, where a $1 tip makes all the difference.
> 
> ...


Oldest millenial will be 40 next year.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

ada1985 said:


> That's not correct.. People born in the early 1980s are Millennial.. People born in the mid 1990s and up are Generation Z.. Look it up.. Generations are about 15 years..


so you're saying the average person has a kid at age 15...do you understand what a generation means? it means me dad, you son.

i think my numbers are pretty accurate. and no way someone who is 28 is not a millenial. i guess you're trying to dissasociate yourself with the millenial tag. i don't blame you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

got a p said:


> so you're saying the average person has a kid at age 15...do you understand what a generation means? it means me dad, you son.
> 
> i think my numbers are pretty accurate. and no way someone who is 28 is not a millenial. i guess you're trying to dissasociate yourself with the millenial tag. i don't blame you.


That isnt always accurate. Im 35 years old and my dad is married to a 34 year old wife and have an 8 year old daughter. Does that make my 8 year old sister part of my generation, just because shes the daughter of my dad?

Again, generation ages are highly subjective and can vary by several years depending on the individual. Some Call 1983 a Gen X some call them Gen Y, some call them inbetweeners. Even people that do specific research in such things can vary in what they consider one generation or another.

Majority of those ive seen consider anywhere from 1980-1983 as part of Gen Y "millenials." Some consider it stop at 2000, some at 2005. It's not an exact science.

Ive even hear of the years 1977-1983 as Xennials


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> That isnt always accurate. Im 35 years old and my dad is married to a 34 year old wife and have an 8 year old daughter. Does that make my 8 year old sister part of my generation, just because shes the daughter of my dad?
> 
> Again, generation ages are highly subjective and can vary by several years depending on the individual. Some Call 1983 a Gen X some call them Gen Y, some call them inbetweeners. Even people that do specific research in such things can vary in what they consider one generation or another.
> 
> Majority of those ive seen consider anywhere from 1980-1983 as part of Gen Y "millenials." Some consider it stop at 2000, some at 2005. It's not an exact science.


10 website give u 9 different answers. Take the average and be happy.

https://www.newsweek.com/2018/03/30/what-millennial-born-1981-generation-x-pew-853416.html


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

you're right it is subjective. and i don't blame anyone who is worth a damn for wanting to disasociate themselves with the term millenial.

ps congrats to your dad :woot:


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> 10 website give u 9 different answers. Take the average and be happy.
> 
> https://www.newsweek.com/2018/03/30/what-millennial-born-1981-generation-x-pew-853416.html


Exactly, very subjective.



got a p said:


> you're right it is subjective. and i don't blame anyone who is worth a damn for wanting to disasociate themselves with the term millenial.
> 
> ps congrats to your dad :woot:


I dont know if thats much to be proud of. My then youngest sister just turned 18 and went off to college. I joked that he was finally free then hit the 18 year reset button. Dumbass.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

I dunno some guys are just wired that way. Can't blame a guy for taking a hot younger woman if he can. Some guys just get fat and bald. If they're not rich they're stuck with whiny old ugly wives/gfs.

Ps, my dad traded up as well. I understand your point.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Millenials have ruined tipping. Used to be a thing. Now it's just a LIE ("I'll tip you in the app")
> 
> Millenials ruined competition. Why is it everyone gets a participation trophy just for showing up? There's nothing wrong with having legitimate winners and losers.


Umm. It was the baby boomers who came up with participation trophies. Now that's a generation that messed up some crap.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

BlueNOX said:


> Umm. It was the baby boomers who came up with participation trophies. Now that's a generation that messed up some crap.


I suspect there's enough blame
to go around since 
Generation Neanderthal


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> U neglected: iGen aka: Generation Z is already 25YO.
> Millennials aren't kids, they're ur boss, your boss's boss, the ones who turn U down for a car loan.
> The ones who invested in their future so as not To be low skill workers, where a $1 tip makes all the difference.
> 
> ...


I ignored "iGen" cos it's so childish that no one uses it.
Millenials may not be kids anymore but they are still insufferable babies.
Millenials can't be my boss, they only hire and are only able to work with others who are just like them, in age, opinions and class of school attended. I was in facebook offices last week and after all the security checks I only saw 20-something babies wondering who let an over 30 in the building.
I got a 0% 60 month car loan last August thanks, the genX 2nd gen immigrant F&I guy just handed me the keys.
I invested in my future 20 years ago which is why I have all Millenials paying my overpriced rents. Gotta love the inflated rents you get from rent control - so long as you keep them turning over ?.
Hope your stock options in this worthless Ponzi scheme make up for extra pay u forfeited when u fell for it.



Ricardo Resolute said:


> I suspect there's enough blame
> to go around since
> Generation Neanderthal


No doubt about that. It was the Boomers with their obsessive helicopter parenting and indulgent schooling that created the Millenials. They did this at the same time as they invented recycling, the environmental movement and progressive liberalism. Some u win some u lose.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DollarFree said:


> I only saw 20-something babies wondering who let an over 30 in the building.


Weird since the oldest millennial is 39 years old and some experts consider 23 year olds or lower not millenials.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Don't forget to drive your car that gets 8mpg because you refuse to tune it up


Not keeping your vehicle tuned up is something a millennial would do. To get the same effect I leave my car running in the driveway. Extra bonus the car's interior is nice and cool/warm whenever I head out.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

nomad_driver said:


> Not keeping your vehicle tuned up is something a millennial would do. To get the same effect I leave my car running in the driveway. Extra bonus the car's interior is nice and cool/warm whenever I head out.


Maybe drive there in a ricer?

Side note...I had a pax ask what the noise my car was making was.....uh you mean the turbo spooling.... Ya


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Women.
> 
> Millennial women are freakin hot but freakin worthless.


Braindead usually too



btone31 said:


> Well, I'm a 30 year old (technically millennial) Conservative guy and pretty much agree with the old folks. I'm for change, but for the better, which most millenials and Gen Z folks have failed to do. Biggest thing they have ruined is humor. Everything is offensive to them.


I make all kinds of jokes, $$%^being P C. There would be no comedy clubs if people were afraid to make jokes about others. I laugh when people make fun about my race too. Now I hate Uber/Lyft jokes that gets me riled up (sic)



Ricardo Resolute said:


> Actually contributions to Bernie came from diehard wealthy midwestern Republican supporters of POTUS who hate anything DC, anything Congress, Media and Coasties. Trump is their Molotov cocktail. ?
> Why?
> A.They want to assure that Bernie ? Runs as an Independent.
> B. Split the democratic ticket in the general election
> ...


 Whenever I'm around Bernie I grab my wallet to make sure "The Bern" isn't grabbing it


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> That isnt always accurate. Im 35 years old and my dad is married to a 34 year old wife and have an 8 year old daughter. Does that make my 8 year old sister part of my generation, just because shes the daughter of my dad?
> 
> Again, generation ages are highly subjective and can vary by several years depending on the individual. Some Call 1983 a Gen X some call them Gen Y, some call them inbetweeners. Even people that do specific research in such things can vary in what they consider one generation or another.
> 
> ...


"_Does that make my 8 year old sister part of my generation, just because shes the daughter of my dad?"_

?An upside down smiley face identifies sarcasm ?
Without it some may think ur feeble minded

Your 8YO sister is in her generation,
Not ur old timer 34YO generation

Cordially, iGen Z


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> "_Does that make my 8 year old sister part of my generation, just because shes the daughter of my dad?"_
> 
> ?An upside down smiley face identifies sarcasm ?
> Without it some may think ur feeble minded
> ...


The question was based on a poster trying to explain generation as me dad, you son. Clearly there's a lot of gray area in generation designation and his definition was far from accurate.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> The question was based on a poster trying to explain generation as me dad, you son. Clearly there's a lot of gray area in generation designation and his definition was far from accurate.


Grey area in generation and your hair, Pop :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
Here's the good news,
I'm told whatever turns grey, U Keep.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Also why can they no longer start any sentence without, "I feel like....."


Or they feel the need to start random sentences with the word "So..."


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

corniilius said:


> One of them was a Barista Ken with a man bun.


Oh for ****'s sake! Please say you're joking!

...checks internet.... noooooooooooooooo!










Enough! Anyone wearing a manbun outside of the gym is mentally ill!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

corniilius said:


> I was out on a ride a few days ago and pax and I were discussing how Millennials ruined everything.
> 
> One of the first things they ruined was the beard. It's as if they feel having facial hair automatically makes them more manly, despite the fact that they are sipping a foo foo custom drink from some fancy coffee house. Some of them have even had beard transplants, for crying out loud. Don't even get me started on the glitter beard. Are you kidding me?
> 
> ...


Just drive up, see a millennial, cancel and give the finger. Better yet, duck round the corner for a slider. For extra fun, do a walking slider and watch the paxhole look at his phone then up and down the street all confused where's my car dude?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

105398 said:


> I love that a lot of the comments in articles and lists about millennials "ruining" industries seem to be written by middle age/older more conservatives - who in theory are supposed to support free market capitalism and should accept the fact that trends, styles, interests morph and *change*, rather than getting annoyed and complaining that the younger generation doesn't like what you like -- i.e. golf, cruises, the enormous furniture my Mom keeps trying to pawn off on me :smiles:


Conservatives, in general, do not like change ?


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Ironic again with Uber drivers thinking they deserve tips just for putting pants on this morning.
> 
> If tips were merely an appreciated gesture, I'd be fine with it, but the entitlement mentality that you deserve a tip for merely putting the car into drive needs to end.


The entitlement mentality of Uber drivers expecting tips would disappear if Uber actually paid a living wage to drivers. The problem isn't Millenials, or the iGen or Gen Y or Boomers. The problem is greedy corporations and wealthy people who refuse to pay reasonable compensation to their workers. That's always been the problem.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

I Aint Jo Mama said:


> Braindead usually too


My Millenial female word of the day is "insipid".
I have one for tomorrow too, "drippy".
For Weds I'll suggest "alone", cos the males are only interested in themselves, their scrawny beards and their phones.



steveK2016 said:


> Generational titles are not so cut and dry. It is also subjective. Most place the start of millenials at 1980-82


The idea was that they "came of age", ie turned 18, around the Millenium.



ada1985 said:


> That's not correct.. People born in the early 1980s are Millennial.. People born in the mid 1990s and up are Generation Z.. Look it up.. Generations are about 15 years..


It's 20 years, cos that used to be the average age people started having kids.



Ricardo Resolute said:


> Nonsense,
> U just think they're well off.
> Please don't reply "oh they be rich, u should see their houses"
> That just means they're in debt
> ...


This is a very Millenial level of bitterness. Move out of the basement kid.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

DollarFree said:


> My Millenial female word of the day is "insipid".
> I have one for tomorrow too, "drippy".
> For Weds I'll suggest "alone", cos the males are only interested in themselves, their scrawny beards and their phones.
> 
> ...


Actually Pop, I reside alone in a $2400 monthly rental in manhattan.
And still able to save for Down payment on condo purchase this summer.
I suspect I'm light years ahead of u when u were my age 5 decades ago.
But I have goals & ambition
So it's an unfair comparison
Cordially, iGen


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> Actually Pop, I reside alone in a $2400 monthly rental in manhattan.
> And still able to save for Down payment on condo purchase this summer.
> I suspect I'm light years ahead of u when u were my age 5 decades ago.
> But I have goals & ambition
> ...


Good point kid, that was a Post Millenial level of bitterness.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> Actually Pop, I reside alone in a $2400 monthly rental in manhattan.
> And still able to save for Down payment on condo purchase this summer.
> I suspect I'm light years ahead of u when u were my age 5 decades ago.
> But I have goals & ambition
> ...


that sound that cats make...


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> that sound that cats make...


Which one?

This one...










or this one...


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Does anybody get tips for odd amounts? Like $9.41 or $3.59. 
I’ve tried doing the math and found that it doen’t Even correspond to a percentage of the fee.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I like millennials. I've had the pleasure of adding several to our crew recently. The interviews are great because they are so open and willing, they completely destroy their opportunities because they are overly honest. So easy to spot the worthless ones. Previous generations did a better job hiding their ineptness for 30, 60, even 90 days after being hired.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> Does anybody get tips for odd amounts? Like $9.41 or $3.59.
> I've tried doing the math and found that it doen't Even correspond to a percentage of the fee.


Sure it does. It's a % of what the pax pays, not what you get.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

While at the store earlier, a terrifying thought crossed my mind. Millennials are now breeding. Their kids are going to be even more jacked up then they are now.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

corniilius said:


> I was out on a ride a few days ago and pax and I were discussing how Millennials ruined everything.
> 
> One of the first things they ruined was the beard. It's as if they feel having facial hair automatically makes them more manly, despite the fact that they are sipping a foo foo custom drink from some fancy coffee house. Some of them have even had beard transplants, for crying out loud. Don't even get me started on the glitter beard. Are you kidding me?
> 
> ...


I'm 36 and somehow still grouped in with these assholes.

Every time I see a man bun I have to resist chopping it off. But what I see often is cookie cutter guys that are trying to look unique but instead they are clones of each other. Goes like this -


Beard and or man bun
Thick rimmed glasses
Purse
Top dollar dress shoes with jeans
Latest iPhone and anything Apple because they've been told that it's the best
Vintage sweater or jacket over an overpriced tee
Yeah bro, you look so unique and awesome! ?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jinxstone said:


> The entitlement mentality of Uber drivers expecting tips would disappear if Uber actually paid a living wage to drivers.


Yeah, right. </sarcasm off>

I don't believe there's any connection.

If you don't think think you're receiving enough for what you do, find something else to spend your time on. Nobody is forcing you to drive for U/L.


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

corniilius said:


> While at the store earlier, a terrifying thought crossed my mind. Millennial are now breeding. Their kids are going to be even more jacked up then they are now.


Uhhhh, Ya that's been happening.. Millennials are about to turn 40.. Generation Z is arleady going to collage and working in the workforce..


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ada1985 said:


> Uhhhh, Ya that's been happening.. Millennials are about to turn 40.. Generation Z is arleady going to collage and working in the workforce.


This is, of course, what normally happens.

One day you look in the mirror and see an old person looking back.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Sure it does. It's a % of what the pax pays, not what you get.


Ah, I never though of that. Thanks


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jinxstone said:


> The entitlement mentality of Uber drivers expecting tips would disappear if Uber actually paid a living wage to drivers. The problem isn't Millenials, or the iGen or Gen Y or Boomers. The problem is greedy corporations and wealthy people who refuse to pay reasonable compensation to their workers. That's always been the problem.


It does not matter how much Uber were to pay, you would still hear the same exact complaints about tips. People want more money regardless how much they are getting.


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

Generation X and early Millennials are kids of Baby Boomers.. Generation Z are the kids of Generation X and Early Millennials..


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mista T said:


> It's a % of what the pax pays, not what you get.


Let's go a step further.

Pax don't even know what we are getting paid.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It does not matter how much Uber were to pay, you would still hear the same exact complaints about tips. People want more money regardless how much they are getting.


Not necessarily. 3 yrs ago I was grossing 75k driving. I didn't complain about tips. But now that my gross is closer to 30k, YES I'M COMPLAINING.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> It does not matter how much Uber were to pay, you would still hear the same exact complaints about tips. People want more money regardless how much they are getting.


If I earned more than $3 for a six+ minute drive to take someone less than a mile, I wouldn't care about tips. But that's gas being burnt because nobody walks anymore.



Christinebitg said:


> Let's go a step further.
> 
> Pax don't even know what we are getting paid.


Several I have spoken with think that we receive the full amount they paid. One also thought that I had her billing and contact information.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

This is the world we live in now people and we are the scooters.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> I like millennials. I've had the pleasure of adding several to our crew recently. The interviews are great because they are so open and willing, they completely destroy their opportunities because they are overly honest. So easy to spot the worthless ones. Previous generations did a better job hiding their ineptness for 30, 60, even 90 days after being hired.


I always used the first 30 hours to read the manual for whatever I'd claimed to be doing the last couple years.
Now, the Corporations have realized that Zillenials (or whatever name makes them happy) want work to be their next Safe Place, nurturing and all that. Hope you're a good hugger.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

DollarFree said:


> I always used the first 30 hours to read the manual for whatever I'd claimed to be doing the last couple years.
> Now, the Corporations have realized that Zillenials (or whatever name makes them happy) want work to be their next Safe Place, nurturing and all that. Hope you're a good hugger.


They aren't all like that. But I don't hire those that are, so it works out.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, right. </sarcasm off>
> 
> I don't believe there's any connection.
> 
> If you don't think think you're receiving enough for what you do, find something else to spend your time on. Nobody is forcing you to drive for U/L.


What you're basically advocating, then, is that the people who work the low-level, less-skilled jobs don't deserve to make enough to make a decent living. Even if everyone working jobs like rideshare, retail staff, janitorial, housekeeping, crop picking, manual labor and everything else at the low end of the spectrum were able and willing to upgrade their skills and find better jobs as you suggest, those "menial" jobs would still be there after they'd gone. Those low-end jobs are essential and everyone who works 40 hours a week should be able to earn enough to pay their basic bills and have a little left over to enjoy life. Wages used to be somewhat correlated to profit and productivity but that's changed. And people who complain that they have higher skills and make $20 an hour so it wouldn't be fair for housekeepers to make $15 an hour don't seem to realize that they're actually being underpaid also. Look at the history of the stock market. It took nearly a century for the Dow to break 1,000. In less than 40 years it's gone up to 25,000 but average workers are still struggling. There's something very wrong there. Yes, entrepreneurs risk their capital and deserve to make a profit but labor also deserves to make a decent living because without labor, capital is useless.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Jinxstone said:


> Those low-end jobs are essential and everyone who works 40 hours a week should be able to earn enough to pay their basic bills and have a little left over to enjoy life.


So who sets the standards for what "basic bills" are, or "a little left over to enjoy life?" People work. They get paid. They spend their money, hopefully less than they make. If they don't like the job, use the experience to move on to another job. It's really a very simple path. Trying to mandate it through government or any other entity is a bogus proposition.



Jinxstone said:


> Wages used to be somewhat correlated to profit and productivity but that's changed.


No, they are still very much done that way except in instances where government has mandated what the wages are.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jinxstone said:


> What you're basically advocating, then, is that the people who work the low-level, less-skilled jobs don't deserve to make enough to make a decent living. Even if everyone working jobs like rideshare, retail staff, janitorial, housekeeping, crop picking, manual labor and everything else at the low end of the spectrum were able and willing to upgrade their skills and find better jobs as you suggest, those "menial" jobs would still be there after they'd gone. Those low-end jobs are essential and everyone who works 40 hours a week should be able to earn enough to pay their basic bills and have a little left over to enjoy life. Wages used to be somewhat correlated to profit and productivity but that's changed. And people who complain that they have higher skills and make $20 an hour so it wouldn't be fair for housekeepers to make $15 an hour don't seem to realize that they're actually being underpaid also. Look at the history of the stock market. It took nearly a century for the Dow to break 1,000. In less than 40 years it's gone up to 25,000 but average workers are still struggling. There's something very wrong there. Yes, entrepreneurs risk their capital and deserve to make a profit but labor also deserves to make a decent living because without labor, capital is useless.


It does not matter how much education that you have or how unique or how much skill you have. All that matters is how much you are able to get someone to pay you for the use of that skill. There should be no minimum wage at all.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> They aren't all like that. But I don't hire those that are, so it works out.


Enough of them are that companies are framing themselves that way. I suppose it's cheaper than paying them more.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> There should be no minimum wage at all.


Agreed


----------



## ada1985 (Feb 23, 2019)

Yesterday I drove less and less trips and made $105.. Today is not so good.. Got off on a bad start.. Drove 18 miles on an airport run to only make $15 and had one 2 mile trip that made only $3 even though the app is saying make $2 more on your next trip where it would show the total about today.. I shut the app off and went home.. Maybe try again later during dinner time and after.. If I made more I would not be complaining either.. Uber takes approx half of what the rider pays.. I've been super nice to people, and out of 8 trips yesterday I made ONE tip..


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jinxstone said:


> What you're basically advocating, then, is that the people who work the low-level, less-skilled jobs don't deserve to make enough to make a decent living.


Actually, what I advocate goes like this:

If you can get a better job, you're entitled to take it. That is, if you want to.

If a person chooses to work at a lower paying job, it's not up to me to decide how much they should get paid.

Some people make life choices that are not conducive to getting paid more. It's not up to me to tell them those choices were wrong.

I got lucky. My high school guidance counselors pointed me in the direction of something that I was good at, and which paid well. I did that work for more than 40 years. I was truly lucky. Or blessed, if you prefer a religious angle, which I usually don't. I was also lucky to get some scholarship money.

If someone didn't want to work as hard in college, that's not up to me to decide for them. Nor for me to fund their desired standard of living, either.


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

Brooklyn


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

NorCalPhil said:


> So who sets the standards for what "basic bills" are, or "a little left over to enjoy life?" People work. They get paid. They spend their money, hopefully less than they make. If they don't like the job, use the experience to move on to another job. It's really a very simple path. Trying to mandate it through government or any other entity is a bogus proposition.
> 
> No, they are still very much done that way except in instances where government has mandated what the wages are.


Corporations set the standards, set the wages, and run the government.



Christinebitg said:


> Actually, what I advocate goes like this:
> 
> If you can get a better job, you're entitled to take it. That is, if you want to.
> 
> ...


And it's not up to the working class to support the lavish lifestyles of the rich.



Christinebitg said:


> Actually, what I advocate goes like this:
> 
> If you can get a better job, you're entitled to take it. That is, if you want to.
> 
> ...


It's not how much you make, it's how much you make compared to others that counts. With inflation, eventually everyone will be millionaires. To be wealthy you need to make more than average. Not everyone can be wealthy.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Actually, what I advocate goes like this:
> 
> If you can get a better job, you're entitled to take it. That is, if you want to.
> 
> ...


Some people want the government to hold their hand and wipe their butt. Screw that. They are adults and should act like it.



ZenUber said:


> Corporations set the standards, set the wages, and run the government.
> 
> 
> And it's not up to the working class to support the lavish lifestyles of the rich.
> ...


Not everybody has the drive to hustle either. Their laziness is on them and nobody else.

Cry-Baby Millennials say, "do it for me!"

Those of us who work for ours say, "GTFOH!"

and that is why millennials are so despised.

Nobody owes them a damn thing. Nobody cares how they feel about it either. The truth is, the rest of society is sick of their crap.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

corniilius said:


> I was out on a ride a few days ago and pax and I were discussing how Millennials ruined everything.
> 
> One of the first things they ruined was the beard. It's as if they feel having facial hair automatically makes them more manly, despite the fact that they are sipping a foo foo custom drink from some fancy coffee house. Some of them have even had beard transplants, for crying out loud. Don't even get me started on the glitter beard. Are you kidding me?
> 
> ...


Glitter beard and beard implants????


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jinxstone said:


> Even if everyone working jobs like rideshare, retail staff, janitorial, housekeeping, crop picking, manual labor


Well...

All those jobs pay better than ride-share around these parts...

Another much better paying job?

Literally ANY job that pays min wage.



goneubering said:


> Glitter beard and beard implants????


More misappropriation of Unicorn culture...

It's cute when a 4 year old glitters her textbook, abominations like this make me shudder.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

corniilius said:


> I was out on a ride a few days ago and pax and I were discussing how Millennials ruined everything.
> 
> One of the first things they ruined was the beard. It's as if they feel having facial hair automatically makes them more manly, despite the fact that they are sipping a foo foo custom drink from some fancy coffee house. Some of them have even had beard transplants, for crying out loud. Don't even get me started on the glitter beard. Are you kidding me?
> 
> ...


" GLITTER BEARD " ?



corniilius said:


> I was out on a ride a few days ago and pax and I were discussing how Millennials ruined everything.
> 
> One of the first things they ruined was the beard. It's as if they feel having facial hair automatically makes them more manly, despite the fact that they are sipping a foo foo custom drink from some fancy coffee house. Some of them have even had beard transplants, for crying out loud. Don't even get me started on the glitter beard. Are you kidding me?
> 
> ...


O.M.G. !
" BEYOND GAY " !

I could have HAPPILY LIVED OUT THE REST OF MY LIFE
AND POSSIBLY NEVER KNOWN OF
" GLITTER BEARD " !

But YOU had to drag " GLITTER BEARD " into the light . . . . .

Why ?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Not everyone can be wealthy.


That's true. And it's not my obligation to fix it for them.

"And all the children are above average."

Just as in Lake Wobegon, there will always be people who have more, and people who have less. If we try to bring them up to the level of those who are wealthy, all we'll accomplish is taking money from someone and giving it away.

And while I know you think that's a good thing, I can assure you that tremendous numbers of people will decide that they don't want to work at all.

Or as was said in one particular country: "We pretend to work, so they pretend to pay us."


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Some people want the government to hold their hand and wipe their butt. Screw that. They are adults and should act like it.
> 
> 
> Not everybody has the drive to hustle either. Their laziness is on them and nobody else.
> ...


While millenials have been fighting a war their entire adult lives, cry babies my ass. This millenials probably has more talent and experience in my pinky then youve got in youre whole brain.

Every generation had a subsection that can be ridiculed. The baby boombers had their hippies. Millenials have been volunteering for war and advancing technology faster than ever before. Yea theres some weirdness thrown in there, like hipsyer and vegan diets, but were certainly making thinks happen.

Meanwhile baby boomers screwed up so much that they havd to stay in the workforce long after their parents had to. My company is filled with 55+ droning away, dreaming of the day they might be able to retire while this millennial is making a lot more money then they are...


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> While millenials have been fighting a war their entire adult lives, cry babies my ass. This millenials probably has more talent and experience in my pinky then youve got in youre whole brain.
> 
> Every generation had a subsection that can be ridiculed. The baby boombers had their hippies. Millenials have been volunteering for war and advancing technology faster than ever before. Yea theres some weirdness thrown in there, like hipsyer and vegan diets, but were certainly making thinks happen.
> 
> Meanwhile baby boomers screwed up so much that they havd to stay in the workforce long after their parents had to. My company is filled with 55+ droning away, dreaming of the day they might be able to retire while this millennial is making a lot more money then they are...


Don't know why you keep going back to baby boomers, I'm not one. Do you really think you're the only one who served?:biggrin: My retirement is just fine, thank you very much.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

So uhm, what does shift manager at McDonald's pay these days anyway?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

corniilius said:


> So uhm, what does shift manager at McDonald's pay these days anyway?


When I was 17 I made about $7.75 an hour as a shit manager at McDs. Now min wage is $12 and McDs starts at $13 around here, I assume the shift manager make about $15 + a free meal.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

ada1985 said:


> Drove 18 miles on an airport run to only make $15 and had one 2 mile trip that made only $3 even though the app is saying make $2 more on your next trip where it would show the total about today.. I shut the app off and went home..


Sounds like a quest. Those don't show up in your daily earnings. They show in your weekly breakdown under "Promotions." The total will also show up in your balance when you cash out.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The funny thing is that 20 years ago, the older folks here would have been grumbling about me. Now we can all get together and grumble about the new generation.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I'm 36 and somehow still grouped in with these assholes.
> 
> Every time I see a man bun I have to resist chopping it off. But what I see often is cookie cutter guys that are trying to look unique but instead they are clones of each other. Goes like this -
> 
> ...


I worked with one that was this to a T. He suggested I tried women's underwear as he found them very relaxing. I think I'll let things take up the space needed thanks.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

And then they ruined television too. MTV actually used to play music videos. There was no such thing as reality tv. People would tune in to watch sitcoms that were actually funny.

They also ruined what are acceptable work standards. I went to The Coffee Bean a couple of weeks ago. There were a group of lazy, slow moving summer's eves working that day. All of them had unkempt beards, sporting a man bun or pre man bun and wearing t shirts that looked like they were picked up off their bedroom floor. What ever happened to self respect and dignity? I was just thankful to not end up with a beard hair in my order. Somebody must've said something, because none of them were there when I went back recently.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Conservatives, in general, do not like change ?


Yes because free speech has parameters built into it

So do the words shall not be infringed.....
Liberals mistake ideology with unwillingness to change


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> " GLITTER BEARD " ?
> 
> 
> O.M.G. !
> ...


For real though. What in the blue hell is this? Are they hoping to ingest some of that when they eat so that their poop will sparkle?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

http://www.cinderly.com/posts/can-now-poop-glitter-lol/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I


MHR said:


> Straws...when I say "why yes, I would like a straw with my drink", they look at me like I'm clubbing baby seals to death.


IF you Freeze beverage in a big enough straw . . .

It may be Possible to club a baby seal to death with it . . . .

Theoretically . . .

I havent tested it yet.
But as soon as i See a Baby Seal in the Gulf of Mexico . . . . .



VanGuy said:


> http://www.cinderly.com/posts/can-now-poop-glitter-lol/


Just drink Goldschlaeger instead.

B


Mr. Sensitive said:


> old people complain too much.


Because
The " GOLDEN YEARS " are a Lie !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

corniilius said:


> One of the first things they ruined was the beard.


They're giving their kids something to laugh at in 20 years' time when they look at the photos. My father looks pretty hilarious in his '70s flares and gigantic collars. We Gen Xers didn't give our kids anything to laugh at in comparison; it's good to see that Millenials are carrying the mantle forward.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

got a p said:


> the progress of technology is unstoppable. this will be the first time that a nonbiological being will rule the world. darwinism 2.0


Solar Flares.

Only the Amish will survive . . .


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

corniilius said:


> And then they ruined television too. MTV actually used to play music videos. There was no such thing as reality tv. People would tune in to watch sitcoms that were actually funny.


I never understood the attraction of MTV's music videos. I still don't.

Reality TV is an oxymoron.

I was never all that keen on most of the sitcoms, but some of them were funny, I agree.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Just drink Goldschlaeger instead.


That is the one thing guaranteed to give me a hangover. One shot will do it. Everything else I can process just fine as I drink a lot of water.


----------

